# Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.



## Lenzibald (24. April 2012)

Servus Leute bin leider nicht zum Abmelden gekommen ging alles viel zu schnell. Vor 5 Wochen wegen Rückenschmerzen ins Krankenhaus gekommen und ins Koma gefallen habe nach einer 8Stündigen Notoperation grade noch mal Überlebt. 2 Aortenanarysmen eines mit 5 und eines mit 10cm haben mich fast geschafft 4wochen Intensivstationdavon 2 wochen im Tiefschlaf und noch 2 wochen normalstation. Ich weiß also nicht besser ich weiß das heuer nichts mit Angeln wird da ich nicht mal alleine gehen kann.
 Also viele Grüße an alle und passt auf eure gesundheit auf ich weiß jetzt das man nur ein Leben hat und das sehr schnell vorbei sein kann.
 MfG


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Oh ha.

Dann mal toi, toi, toi und gute Besserung.
Erhol Dich gut, dann klappt das auch bald mit dem Angeln wieder.
Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute - vor allem jetzt wieder viel  Gesundheit.


----------



## Balu0307 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Hallo lenzibald, 

wünsch Dir eine baldige und gute Genesung. 

Michael


----------



## wusel345 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Lenzi, auch von mir alles alles Gute und ganz schnell gute Besserung!

Rüdiger


----------



## flasha (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Franz_16 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Hallo Lenzibald,
puhh... das hört sich heftig an. 

Ich freue mich dass du wieder hier bist und hoffe, dass es dir bald wieder besser geht!


----------



## perikles (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

servus
harte story, aufgrund eigener erfahrung weiss ich, wie schwer einen sowas treffen kann, von heute auf morgen, krempelt sich dein leben um, 
alles gute und gute besserung


----------



## Torskfisk (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

...und plötzlich wird alles andere so klein und unwichtig!
Ich versteh dich und weiß wovon du redest!
LG und ganz viel gute Besserung und ab jetzt immer ganz viel an dich denken und was DIR gut tut!!! das ist wichtig!
Carsten


----------



## Scorpion85 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Auch von mir eine gute Besserung!  Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich nunmal doch aus, wie mal wieder ein Mensch bewiesen hat!  Und bald kannst du auch bestimmt wieder am Wasser deine Zeit genießen! Also gute Besserung nochmal! 

LG 
Chris


----------



## fingers (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

hi lenzibald, ....
hatte so ein szenario auch schon einmal.
man sagt dann immer " was einen nicht umbringt, macht einen stärker !"
so ein schwachsinn |abgelehn.

im gegenteil, ich bin auf jeden fall um einiges vorsichtiger geworden !
wünsche dir auch in diesem sinn, alles gute für die zukunft.


----------



## mathei (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

auch von mir gute besserung. ein anarysma ist schon heftig. hab dadurch vor 6 jahren meine frau verloren.


----------



## rob (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

heftig lenzi!
ich weiss leider auch nur all zu gut wie du dich fühlst.
zum glück wurde es rechtzeitig behandelt.
alles gute noch und viel genesung.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (24. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Servus Lenzibald!
Ich wünsch Dir gute Genesung und daß Du bald wieder fit genug bist und wieder viel Freude am Angeln haben kannst!
Schönen Gruß auch an Deine Gattin,die Dich sicher gut versorgt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Lautertaler (25. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Hallo Lenzibald ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung!!!!

Auf das Du bald wieder Angeln kannst!

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Case (25. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Gute Besserung auch von mir.

Case


----------



## namycasch (25. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Petri.

Auch von mir gute Besserung und viel Gesundheit!

Hoffe du bist schnell wieder am Wasser.

Petri.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. April 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Glückwunsch, dass du noch mal von der Schippe springen konntest.
Alles Gute weiterhin.


----------



## richard (5. August 2012)

*AW: Rückmeldung von der anderen Seite ich bin wieder da.*

Hallo Lenzibald,

Alles Gute von Karin und mir!!!


----------

